# Thorpe Park Cleethorpes



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We are off to Thorpe Park at Cleethorpes on Monday 15th June for 4 nights if anybody fancy's joining us there they have a special offer on at the moment
4 nights for £44 including electric see link below

Thorpe Park

Please post on here if you are coming so that we can look out for you there

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Nobody fancy it then?  well at least Humber-Traveller wants to see us there we shall be meeting up with him at Cleethorpes as it is his local pitch


Jacquie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We may take you up on that offer. We will be in the area and have fancied a visit to Cleethorpes as it is some while since we have been there  

We would probably only want a couple of nights though so we will give them a ring next week to see what they have available

Edit: booked 16th & 17th June


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi StAubyns

Geoff they have 2 nights for £22 Tuesday & Wednesday available at the moment you can book on line. 

If you are over 21ft don't tell them, as they will charge you extra and all the pitches are more or less the same size anyway :roll: don't mention dogs either if you have any, as they also charge for them 8O .

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

2 of us then at Cleethorpes next week  any more coming????????



Jacquie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I was going to ask about the dog but forgot 8O 

How much will they charge?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

I think its £3 per night per dog, I have never mentioned the terrorists at any Haven sites and so far not been challenged to pay for them 8O :lol: I do check first on the website to make sure dogs are allowed as some Haven sites don't allow them.



Jacquie


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

They will never know your there, as they are so small and well behaved, no one will know your there. Bob. :lol: :wink:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,



> well at least Humber-Traveller wants to see us there we shall be meeting up with him at Cleethorpes as it is his local pitch


Both Chris and I are looking forward to meeting up with you on Wednesday 17th. we are only about a mile and a half away from the park.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

bobandjane said:


> They will never know your there, as they are so small and well behaved, no one will know your there. Bob. :lol: :wink:


Um well not so small and definately not quiet, I think the whole of Cleethorpes will know when we have arrived :lol: you not joining us there then Bob :?:

Will be great to see HT on Wednesday can you keep some sun up there for us Peter please.

Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes*

Greetings,

Nice to meet up with you Jacquie and John, we enjoyed our meal at the Grosvenor, hope you enjoyed your day at Cleethorpes.

We were hoping to get back to the site after tea to see visit StAubyns as well but I was not too good and was in bed by 6pm

May have a mosey down in the morning if I feel OK before you go.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*Thorpe park Cleethorpes*

Would love to be there as we like Thorpe park in the quiet season! Have you tried the pub near the site that does a fantastic carvery for (last year) £4.95 in the week? If you have'nt then the directions are, first left hand turn out of camp site, and pub on your right. Also, if you like Chinese or Indian, there is a restuarant halfway to Cleethorpes, at the side of the boating lake, who do an eat all you want for (last year as well) £6.95, or in week for pensioners £4.95!! We hope to be going back later in the year.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Thorpe Park*

Greetings,

Well we got down to Thorpe Park and met Geoff and his good lady (StAubyns) they seemed to enjoy their stay at the caravan site.

The eating places in Cleethorpes are very good domannhal, the The carvery pub you mentioned is the 
The Trawlerman and the carvery is at present priced at £3.49 during the week, which is superb value, but costs £5.99 on a Sunday.

The Oriental on the lake side you mentioned is also superb, this is behind the car park and there is normally plenty of room on here.

We like The Grosvenor on Humberston Road, this is a Sizzling pub, which offers a good menu, many served on a hot skillet, the Sizzling pub chain do special offers from time to time and information and discount vouchers can be had off their web site. Here


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*Thorpe park Cleethorpes*

Thanks Peter, we'll try the Grosvenor next time we come.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, much to our surprise, we really enjoyed Thorpe Park  It was good to meet Jacqui and Peter, its always nice to be able to faces to names  

We were very pleasantly surprised at the sea front outside the site, particularly the walk past Humberston Fitties to the RSPB Reserve at Tetney Marshes. We did spend quite a bit of time in that area, even getting up early one morning 8O In the opposite direction, its a very pleasant walk into Cleethorpes through the sand dunes. Which ever way you go, its just a tarmaced walkway/cycle track, so no cars 

We did not try eating out as we rarely, if ever, eat out these days, probably too many bad experiences in the near past, but we may just try one of the recommends when we we return, which we will.

Also, a seafront with plenty of seats, to while away the time with a camera and watch the shipping entering the Humber Estuary. Its the first time I've seen Spurn Point ferom the opposite side, although very much in the distance


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Was nice to meet you as well Geoff  and as you say not a bad site at all considering it was almost full and kids every where :roll: it was quite quiet. We also walked miles along the front pity about the bikes though with the terrorists  :roll: :lol: 

We had a nice time out with Peter & Chris (Humber-Traveller) and the meal was good at the Grosvener was good to see Pete hasn't lost his joy of food :lol: 

We have now moved down the coast to Anderby on a CCC holiday site Ronam Cottage, £7.50 pn including electric or £5.50 without electric, its not a bad site either flat field which drains well and about a mile and a half to the beach and plenty of dog walks. Plenty of room if anybody is looking for somewhere to go its on till 6th July.


Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Jackie, we are coming to Sandilands, a caravan club site, just down the road from Anderby, on Thursday. Will you still be there? Have you been to the sea front at Huttoft yet? It's usually free to park there and it's right on the beach. A lot of campers take their motorhomes there and camp out for the day.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi domannhal

Yes we should still be here on Thursday and yes we spent the day at Huttoft on Sunday. It was packed out there and no charge mind you we went in the car not the motorhome, just as well as we would not have get parked.Kids kites and jets skis everywhere the terriorist had a field day :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------

